# Very strange hedgehog behaviour



## the-red1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have owned King for a week and he has been doing great. But sometimes he goes into a weird state and starts walking/shuffling backwards - I have seen him do this maybe 3 times.

Just before he ate some broccoli and then started walking backwards straight through his water bowl and then started to do a weird seizure type twitch. I was only able to record the end of this - video attached: https://sendvid.com/iz82jdqp

Before this happened he was running around his cage very happily and after it seemed like he was scared and just lay there for about 5 minutes.

Any help or clarification of to what is going on would be appreciated.

Same video attached: 
https://sendvid.com/iz82jdqp

Thank you


----------



## the-red1 (Jan 19, 2017)

It just happened again - he was running around the house happy and exploring, then suddenly stops and starts backing up. He backed into the corner and then started doing the weird seizure thing again - https://sendvid.com/19nmrb1t

I know i have the light in his eyes but I don't usually and just wanted to get the footage so I can find out what is wrong.

Thank you


----------



## the-red1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Somebody please help


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I have never seen that kind of behaviour before. What kind of hedgehog is he? He should see a vet if possible. Hopefully other members might have an idea as to what this is.


----------



## the-red1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for your reply anyway I appreciate it. He is a European hedgehog from New Zealand. 
I have searched all over the Internet and forums and have found no other behaviour like this, it is sad to watch.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be making a vet appointment ASAP and take the video for them to see.


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yea you should definitely take him to a vet keep us updated on how he's doing


----------

